# No hot water??? No problem



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok so this comes on the back of me struggling to get hot water at the garage.

I have a hot water tap but I struggle to get my 20ltr bucket underneath it, so start the hunt.

I am a bit of an ebay addict so that was my first place to turn to, I typed in water heater and after some refining I found this !!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1500-Watt-Imm...arden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item5198053b73

A picture of said product, although the smaller version can be found here. It arrived today from Ukraine with two pin so all I have to do is use my euro plug and off we go.

I'll let you know how I get on, can't wait to try it out now :lol:


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

would be interested to find out how good this works and does it have a thermostat that you can adjust?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

no thermostat, honestly you should have seen the packaging I thought I was receiving a Russian bomb, had funny lettering all over. 

I don't know if I fully submerse the heating element of just leave about an inch of clearance. 

I think I will try the smaller one in a mug first and the go onto the big one. 

My dad's concern was "You are going to plug a heating element into our sockets from the Ukraine."


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just cut the plus off and put a UK one on it!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Can I do that ? I'm not great with all things electrical, plus I am pretty lazy.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Hang on, you have hot water coming out of the tap in the garage?

Cant you just buy a hozelock connector and a a meter of hosepipe.

Turn the tap on and point the hose pipe in the bucket?


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

i was looking at a solar powered heater but never did find anything that would justify the costs. Would only need to heat it to around 30-40C.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

ipwn said:


> Hang on, you have hot water coming out of the tap in the garage?
> 
> Cant you just buy a hozelock connector and a a meter of hosepipe.
> 
> Turn the tap on and point the hose pipe in the bucket?


:lol: Sorry the hot water tap is in the kitchen quite a distance from the garage c1.2 acres away. Plus it's one of these modern taps so I can't even fit a contraption that will allow me to fit a hose to it.

I also looked in solar power, it is just to expensive for the lack of return, it was explained to me that the basic units take the chill off the water. My ideal thing would be to connect a water butt to a solar power panel unit and have permanent hot water.

To be honest a lay-z-spa is c£250 and is probably more fun, water temp is around 40 degs.

I will give this a go tonight permitting I do not get 230v running through me :devil:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one John although it could take a wee while to warm the water but certainly worth a try. Washing a car in warm, as opposed to cold, water makes a big difference to the ease of cleaning and the amount of dirt removed IMHO.  You wouldn't wash your clothes in cold water would you? :lol:

Looks to me as though it's designed for a cup/mug with that lug and therefore I'd suggest you don't fully submerge the element. Just keep an inch or so out the water as you say.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Alan W


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh dear God....you bought a 500w tea maker to heat 20L of water?
You'll be there for hours trying to heat that!
Also, do *NOT* immerse the whole thing - the hook on the bottom of the white plastic is there to be put on the rim of the cup.
On a plastic bucket however, you'll need to extend it away from the lip/side so as not to melt it.
You'd have been better off buying a large catering water boiler/urn - the type you see used for self-service tea/coffee at basic functions/events.

A 10L one of those with a 3KW element would do the trick (as well as make a brew).


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The one I bought it about 3/4 time the size of the one in the picture but I do have a feeling it won't work. 

I am looking to use 30/40 degree water if this works out well, I will use the warm water through the jet wash to help loosen salt etc in the winter. 

Should I wear thick rubber shoes just incase hehe !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Looks to me as though it's designed for a cup/mug with that lug and therefore I'd suggest you don't fully submerge the element. Just keep an inch or so out the water as you say.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you get on.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks alan I noticed there is a wee lip, I just have to think of something in order to stop it from falling into the bucket, hmmmm :lol:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Voltage in the Ukraine is 220V, might, might not be a problem?
You're going to have to leave it in the water and powered for
quite a long time, could go phut PDQ.
G.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I will have a bash tonight, see how we get on. BnQ do galvanised steel buckets which would be ideal for this ! 

The urn is a good idea but it's pretty dear and I already have a few kettles I normally use and then top with cold water.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> The one I bought it about 3/4 time the size of the one in the picture but I do have a feeling it won't work.
> 
> I am looking to use 30/40 degree water if this works out well, I will use the warm water through the jet wash to help loosen salt etc in the winter.
> 
> Should I wear thick rubber shoes just incase hehe !


Doesn't matter how big it is, if it's only 500w, then it'll take a fair time to heat 20L of cold water to 40ºC - especially in the colder months where heat loss will be entering the equation with more aplomb.
That's why kettles have lids, and heat water more effectively than an open saucepan on the stove.

I suspect you've barked up the wrong tree with this one.

Wearing rubber shoes (thick or thin) won't prevent you from doing the 50Hz shuffle - looking forward to seeing the video!
You are videoing it, aren't you? :devil:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ach well, I will still try it tonight. 

I probably won't heat 20ltr's possibly about 10 then add 5. I dunno I'll see how it goes tonight.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm just cut the plug on the smaller heater and neither wires have any colour just grey??


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Hmm just cut the plug on the smaller heater and neither wires have any colour just grey??


This is what you need to do

1. Walk to bin
2. Open bin
3. Put everything in bin
4. Walk away from bin.

Job done


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

declanswan said:


> This is what you need to do
> 
> 1. Walk to bin
> 2. Open bin
> ...


:lol:

Didn't have the heart to say it myself.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Hmm just cut the plug on the smaller heater and neither wires have any colour just grey??


As it's just an AC resistance circuit, there's no polarity, so it really won't matter a jot which wire you connect to the live, and which one to the neutral.
There's no electronics to go bang - just yourself......:doublesho


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

declanswan said:


> This is what you need to do
> 
> 1. Walk to bin
> 2. Open bin
> ...


It was all of 3/4 quid, your kidding right :lol:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> It was all of 3/4 quid, your kidding right :lol:


Just bin it !!

Ill give you the money back myself if it stops this thread :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

There is no stopping it, I havent even uploaded a youtube video of it NOT boiling the water.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

PJS said:


> Doesn't matter how big it is, if it's only 500w, then it'll take a fair time to heat 20L of cold water to 40ºC - especially in the colder months where heat loss will be entering the equation with more aplomb.
> That's why kettles have lids, and heat water more effectively than an open saucepan on the stove.
> 
> I suspect you've barked up the wrong tree with this one.
> ...


lol Classic advice...

Didnt you buy and test those leaf type blowers that turned out to be a white elephant?

Someones got to try some thing the first time..... lol

Agree about the video though.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Dont worry there will be a video, I have to update the gtechniq stuff and aquartz with a video anyway, so ill do one at the same time.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Won't prevent you from doing the 50Hz shuffle

Love it, really tickled me!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Please, for the love of god, remember these 3 words: Residual Current Device!!!!!!!

I implore you that should you have fished this out of the bin to use at the very least a RGD socket adaptor to provide the minimum protection that may get you through this to see tea-time.
I am pretty sure but last time I checked the Ukraine don't have a great history of complying with BS7671 or any other standards really.... I mean did you se their Eurovision Song Contest entry??!!!!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am actually quite excited about the imminent danger involved now lol


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Won't prevent you from doing the 50Hz shuffle
> 
> Love it, really tickled me!


You want to see the 3-phase crazy-dance - it'll kill ya!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Please, for the love of god, remember these 3 words: Residual Current Device!!!!


Of sod all use on a 2-wire device/circuit, since there's no Earth connection, unfortunately.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

PJS said:


> Of sod all use on a 2-wire device/circuit, since there's no Earth connection, unfortunately.


Think that thing might actually be double insulated?


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

How has this thread managed 4 pages ??????


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Might be useful to warm a mug of water for keeping clay soft - I hear it's cold in Scotland


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

If my maths is right, it will take about 40mins to raise the temp of 10L of water by 30°C - assuming no heat is lost and 100% efficiency of the 500W heater.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm still alive I just need a 30 amp fuse only had a 5 amp. Actually works very quickly quite astonished must be more than 500w ?


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cant wait for the video !!! Kleenex at the ready !!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol the video will be another few days the thing popped about 10 seconds in so that was an epic FAIL.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just an update the new one I have is 1500w and is amazing. Works like a dream. Takes about 20 mins to get upto to temp.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Any pics?


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Blurb states that the heater is 120v

I'd be chucking that in the bin mate.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve, thats the one I am using now.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1500-Watt-Imm...arden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item5198053b73


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Steve, thats the one I am using now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1500-Watt-Imm...arden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item5198053b73


OK, I'll let you use that one then


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I got me a 2000W variant of those with safety poweroff ... works quite nicely in a 10l Bucket ... just need a spare one, so it can heat up, while you wass with the other ... i.e. "3 Bucket Method"


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve valentine said:


> OK, I'll let you use that one then


I like your teeth do you whiten them


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

how long does it take to heat 10l?

I am thinking about one to put in a tank that the water wont freeze in winter and one for pre heating when i wash.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

About 10 mins to get to a usable temp


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> I like your teeth do you whiten them


no I do not


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve valentine said:


> no I do not


Just pulling your leg :buffer:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Just pulling your leg :buffer:


After looking again at that picture, they do look rather white


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Bump, any of you still use these?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Easiest way is just boil a kettle of water and cuck it in a bucket of cold water. Instant warm water then. I boil one kettle while Im washing the wheels. Then another kettle full while Im waiting for the snowfoam to dwell. I cant boil the kettle and use the PW at the same tme as it blowes the fuse in the extension lead lol.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like hotwater in the garage but its quite a distance from the nearest hot water pipe so I will just buy a cheap kettle and that will do me. around £9 for a quick boil ownbrand type


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

lol they look like cold war torture instruments.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I still use mine every weekend. It's from Ukraine and the element is either 2kw or 2.5kw just fill the bucket hook it onto the bucket and it warms the water.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I would like hotwater in the garage but its quite a distance from the nearest hot water pipe so I will just buy a cheap kettle and that will do me. around £9 for a quick boil ownbrand type


you got a cold tap in there?

plumb one of these in at bucket filling height then when you want to fill a bucket just swivel the tube outwards id go for the 3kw unless you have a big jucy electric supply in there and go for the 7

http://www.redring.co.uk/instant-3-and-7.html

http://www.plumbworld.co.uk/triton-...gleBase&utm_medium=GB&utm_campaign=GoogleBase


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

andy monty said:


> you got a cold tap in there?
> 
> plumb one of these in at bucket filling height then when you want to fill a bucket just swivel the tube outwards id go for the 3kw unless you have a big jucy electric supply in there and go for the 7
> 
> ...


We have one of these in the unit and it takes quite some time to fill the sink :S My best idea has been an electric shower so far, a half decent electric shower is only 70/80 quid.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I reckon the heating element you use is spot on jj. I'm going to sort one out soon.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> We have one of these in the unit and it takes quite some time to fill the sink :S My best idea has been an electric shower so far, a half decent electric shower is only 70/80 quid.


But then you will need a 8-10mm2 power supply if its 8-10kw depending on the length of the cable run....

wonder if a LPG caravan instant heat boiler would be a better option


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Or just fill two buckets up with hot water and carry them outside........:wave:

This is one hell of an interesting thread from start to finish - where in a quest to find hot water brings compliments for the whiteness of members teeth - brilliant!!:lol::thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

andy monty said:


> But then you will need a 8-10mm2 power supply if its 8-10kw depending on the length of the cable run....
> 
> wonder if a LPG caravan instant heat boiler would be a better option


There is quite a few things, instant hot water heaters and stuff. One of them only stores 10L and it needs to heat up so it's not as instant :lol:

Yeah suppose the shower would need thick wiring but I think this is what I'm going to opt for at the unit.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

You're 2kW element does it melt the bucket? Never even thought of anything like this until now! I usually just cart it from the kitchen!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lobotomy said:


> You're 2kW element does it melt the bucket? Never even thought of anything like this until now! I usually just cart it from the kitchen!


lol no or I'd have a hole in my bucket :lol::buffer:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I want a hot pressure washer, instant boiling water :devil:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Franzpan said:


> I want a hot pressure washer, instant boiling water :devil:


Now your talking desperately want one of these but they aren't cheap been watching ebay for ages, most seem to go for £500/600 but I would prefer a new one


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> There is quite a few things, instant hot water heaters and stuff. One of them only stores 10L and it needs to heat up so it's not as instant :lol:
> 
> Yeah suppose the shower would need thick wiring but I think this is what I'm going to opt for at the unit.


Im not talking about the Carver touring caravan ones i mean the Combi boiler style static caravan boiler

http://www.caravanaccessoryshop.co.uk/product/morco-feb24ed-super-compact-lpg-combi-boiler/1430

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Morco-D61..._Accessories&hash=item3cbb275c8c#ht_500wt_949

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MORCO-D61...ps=63&clkid=4935785027588354193#ht_2840wt_957

now that is expensive new But caravan parks replace their stock every few years so ask about if they are scrapping any get it serviced and installed correctly


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Now your talking desperately want one of these but they aren't cheap been watching ebay for ages, most seem to go for £500/600 but I would prefer a new one


I desperately want one too lol. Ive had the pleasure of using hot washers on a couple of occasions and they are excellent. We have a good commercial grade cold washer atm so cant really justify getting one now but once I get a place of my own I'll get one. This Nilfisk one looks awesome.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I've got one of these, boils 20lts in about 15 mins, but plenty hot enough to use in less time than this.

Could you fix this one up?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burco-Dea...staurant_RL&hash=item2c618d8db9#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

good god i am glad i have a hot water pipe in the garage! :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> good god i am glad i have a hot water pipe in the garage! :lol:


There is no dislike button 

:lol:


----------

